# Vanaheims Eros (Abyssinian)



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I couldn't resist to keep Eros when i saw how nice he turned out 

So here is my pretty little Eros:




























And he lovely belly with nice rossettes ( I usually don't hold my mice like that, but i neede a quick snapshot of his belly) :










Eros is colourpoint beige LHS abysinnian. He's 5 weeks old and weighs 22 grams.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

very cute


----------

